# Emini Course?



## Jeppo

Does anyone know of a eminis trading course other than the $7500 ********* ********** one?.
If not what are the best sites to research the topic?. 
Is there any quality trading simulators available for this product?

Cheers!


----------



## Trembling Hand

Why Jeppo what do you want to achieve??


----------



## Rockhoundnz

I've been with Puretick.com for the last 6 months and am very happy with them. I'm happy to answer any questions anyone might have about them - just flick me an email via my profile.

I've heard mixed things about TI, but probably best for someone who has had actual experience with them to post something.

For the US futures market Infinity Futures offer an excellent simulator for paper-trading.

cheers
Rockhoundnz


----------



## Trembling Hand

You could open an account with IB and use their sim or use Ninja Traders excellent sim. Very cheap setup for a live sim and data.


----------



## Timmy

To research the emini futures markets start with the website of the CME, heaps of introductory information there.

Loads of US futures brokers offer trading simulators / demo accounts, Infinity has already been mentioned, OEC is another and there are more.


----------



## Jeppo

Tremble

Do you think the TI is a waste of money?. Thanks for the paper trading account info.Will set one up and try and find some indicators myself  also how do i go about setting up a paper account? cant seem to find it on their website..

cheers


----------



## nathanhulls

Jeppo, 
I'm with Rockhoundz.

I started investigating TI but was put off by their slick marketing including phrases like 'start your own casino' and make $500 to $1000 per day starting with as little as $2000.

And dont get me wrong I am in the internet and marketing industry myself so I dont have a problem with polished marketing, but they seemed to be more into making money selling their course (way overpriced) than they were about education.

This lead me to investigate puretick who I have been with for about 3 months now and finding their service very good.  But like anything you need to be committed, disciplined, and dedicated to learn and if you're looking for a get rich quick scheme there are plenty of HYIPs out there.

Happy Trading!
Nathan


----------



## ruht03

I have tried David Marsh's Tick Trader Course with no success.  So please avoid his course based on my own personal experience.  His trading strategies doesnt work using indicators such as Moving Average crosses with Bollinger Band.  I am  totally disgussed that you will not get your money back eventhough his site stated DOUBLE YOUR MONEY BACK GUARANTEED.  He refused refund your money back based on his guaranteed because he said that I dont followed his strategies when it obviously doesnt work.

I even brought the autotrade software from him to trade his strategies and I have losted half of my account in 3 weeks.  I opened an account with a broker with $6000 and after 3 week trading his strategies I Have approximately $3000 left in my account.  

Target profit is 2 ticks but stop lost 4 ticks so obviously each time you lost you will have to get 2 winning trades to recover for your lost.  The more you tried to recover from your losing trade the more points you will lost.  I am total giving up trading the emini now because its too risky.  More losing points than gaining a point for profit.

So from my personal advice dont try David Marsh's Tick Trader Course.  This is his website that you should avoid www.EminiTradingStrategies.com

So about $3000 lost in trading, $1500 for the course and $700 for the autotrade software from him.  I have lost $5200 Australian Dollar from my three weeks experience trading the emini.

Good luck with anyone wanting to try trading the emini because I just cant effort to lost money not to mention to make some profit.


----------



## nish007001

*Emini's*

Hi guys,

I came across few emini training programs on the internet,
Traders International
21st Century's emini's Global 
Planet Wealth

Have any of you follow above courses? Is it worth it?
Do you think is it possible to make money as they mention on their web sites by trading emini's?

cheers


----------



## Sean K

*Re: Emini's*



nish007001 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I came across few emini training programs on the internet,
> Traders International
> 21st Century's emini's Global
> Planet Wealth
> 
> Have any of you follow above courses? Is it worth it?
> Do you think is it possible to make money as they mention on their web sites by trading emini's?
> 
> cheers



I would be inclined to think that you were spiced ham in a can.

Cheers.


----------



## RazzaDazzla

ruht03 said:


> Target profit is 2 ticks but stop lost 4 ticks so obviously each time you lost you will have to get 2 winning trades to recover for your lost.  The more you tried to recover from your losing trade the more points you will lost.  I am total giving up trading the emini now because its too risky.  More losing points than gaining a point for profit.




I'm no expert, but do you know about expectancy?

If you are risking 4 ticks to win 2; this would mean that you need twice as many winners as losers to break even!

Assuming chance of a trade going your ways is say 50/50, then;
Loss 0.5*4 = 2
Win 0.5*2 = 1

You're destined to lose!


----------



## energetic

expensive course maybe be a good one.
Good course maybe not be a expensive one.


----------



## kam75

by Traders International right?  It's a scam. Stay away.


----------



## ace11

I was with T.I two years ago and I would not recommend them in a pink fit!

I am not sure if they are any better now, than they were but I do know they were making more from selling their memberships than actual trading.
During my time with them they changed their methodology 3 times in under 5 months. They also went through three moderators in that time, all this added up to poor foundations and we donated a great deal more than we made.


----------



## MACD

What ever you do, DO NOT join TI.

It is a waste of good money ($10k) and will waste your time, and you will become cynical!

Their promises are big but their results (if you can call them that) are small.

A good emini course to try is Watts Trading.  It is only $ 67 and well worth the time and money.  You will learn more here than you will with TI.

They web address is http://www.wattstrading.com/

Another good resource is EOTPro


----------



## sere

I'm new to eminis trading & doing some research on available trading systems, courses & resources.
I looked at watts trading & It looks pretty good. Thanks


----------



## gman07

To ALL who are thinking about learning e-minis or forex trading. DO NOT JOIN or BE FOOLED by TRADERS INTERNATIONAL or 21st CENTURY EMINIS. I know a few friends that have gone through these channels and I'm sad to say that they were "ripped off"! Its a glorified scam if you ask me!!

I have been trading for many years and learned the "art" on my own. The FX market is $3-$4 trillion a day market.... so dont you think that there would be an unbelievable amount of free learning tools out there since its so huge and competitive? www dot babypips dot com is just one of the dozens of sites to learn from. Also, many trading platforms are free to demo so go for your life. Just spend time on the Net and do some research before departing with your $$$. I'd rather pay the homeless $9,995 or $7,500 than give it to the likes of these BS artists.

Proof: www dot heraldsun dot com dot au/business/wolf-in-sheeps-clothing/story-e6frfh4f-1225769657487


----------



## Flyalong

Following is an article in the SMH confirming the 21st century eminis scam.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/shad...ator-struggles-to-control-20110812-1iqzy.html


----------



## matty77

Bunch of scam artists is all they are. How the hell do they last for so long without the house of cards crashing down around them?


----------



## Timmy

Flyalong said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/business/shad...ator-struggles-to-control-20110812-1iqzy.html




Thanks for this link. This deserves its own thread.



matty77 said:


> How the hell do they last for so long without the house of cards crashing down around them?




Always new suckers coming along looking for a quick, no-work fix. Easily fooled by sharks.


----------



## zac

Im new to global markets and new to finance markets in general really.
I began with the ASX early in the year and as of a month or so ago have begun trading US markets.
Im loving it for all its potential and it has opened my eyes so much. 

Im going the next step now and looking at Forex and Eminis. My 1st Forex trade being the other day on USDJPY.

Can someone elaborate on Eminis or give me a link that explains them well.
I mean I know what they trade but how people trade them short/mid/long term profitably.

As for the people concerned about trading courses, ie the highly priced ones.
Im not anti seminars etc but make sure you do your due diligence. Does the company have an ASIC licence, do they make their trades transparent, do they have an independent audit trail/report/document, to name a few.

An important element ive found with trading is it helps to have a team of like minded people to bounce ideas off. Whether its forum members, facebook friends etc
What really reinforced that idea is I saw a speaker and just a few words changed my outlook, "No one ever became successful on their own" Dont get sucked in to thinking you need to pay for your team though, it might just be a mentor, colleague, partner etc


----------



## Timmy

zac said:


> Can someone elaborate on Eminis or give me a link that explains them well.



CME website is a good starting point: eg. contract specs ., educational material etc. Find a book that explains the futures market (plenty around), also a good starting point.



zac said:


> I mean I know what they trade but how people trade them short/mid/long term profitably.



This is probably more the meat of your question? From your stock trading/investing experiences you will be familiar with the challenges. Lots of different claims about how to successfully trade/invest with stocks - same with futures. Charts, economic fundamentals, seasonals, scalping, day trade, swing, options, combination of approaches ... etc. etc. 
I have my approach, and others will be different. 
The ASF posts of Trembling Hand are very good for futures trading. Plenty to learn.


----------



## zac

Hi Timmy.
Thanks for the info, I have a general idea on it and thanks for the info.
To get a better grasp on it, im doing a study course on futures/commodities early next year.


----------

